# "Verwenden Sie die Systemsteuerung, um Systemkomponenten zu installieren oder zu konf



## Barmbek (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

beim Start von Windwos XP Professionell habe ich seit einiger Zeit folgende Meldung: *"Verwenden Sie die Systemsteuerung, um Systemkomponenten zu installieren oder zu konfigurieren"* .

Ich habe aber überhaupt nichts installieren bzw. konfigurieren. Die  Systemsteuerung habe ich schon durchgesehen, aber keine Fehler entdeckt.

Wer könnte mir bitte sagen, wie ich die Startmeldung vom PC bekomme - die nervt einfach nur.

Vieleen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe.


----------



## The Lost Soul (8. Juni 2004)

hmmm hast Du mal ins Autostart Menü geschaut ? 
vielleicht hängt dort etwas fest, was diese Meldung verursacht.

Gruß 
The Lost Soul


----------



## Barmbek (9. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank erst einmal, dass du mir geantwortet hast.

Ich bin eben mal ins Menü Autostart gegangen, habe aber fast nichts drinnen.  Insgesamt 9 Programme, aber alles von Windows. Ich wüsste auch nicht zu erkennen, wenn da was hängt.

Gruß
Barmbek


----------



## Goofman (9. Juni 2004)

Hi

Kuck mal unter Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Ereignisanzeige
Vllt hast ja da irgendeinen Dienst, der hängt

Mfg Niky


----------



## Barmbek (9. Juni 2004)

Hi,

danke für den Tipp. War eben in der Verwaltung, *sieht aber so aus* , dass da auch nichts hängt.

*Aprospros "Sieht so aus * - wie genau erkenne ich denn, wenn wo was hängt?

Danke und Gruß
Barmbek


----------



## Barmbek (21. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich habe es geschafft - einfach im Autostart das Häkchen gelöscht. So einfach kann es manchmal sein.

Gruß
Barmbek


----------



## Nakarti (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Helft mir Bitte! bei mir kommt auch immer "Verwenden Sie die Systemsteuerung, um Systemkomponenten zu installieren oder zu konfigurieren" kann mir da jemand helfen?@Barmbek wo ist den genau Autostart? und welches Häkchen?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen, Nakarti


----------

